# Satellite plus pro is flickering. Toast?



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Today when the Satellite plus pro was to come on it just flickered. Tried the settings and it wouldn’t budge, unplugged and plugged in and no change. 
Any idea if there is a trick to reset or I need to order another?

I have the Satellite plus a cheap nicrew on a 75. The nicrew tops up the lighting but seems pretty crappy overall. Any recommendations for a fairly reasonably priced LED to replace that Sattellite if I can’t get it sorted? Thanks. The satellite is was a good one but after 3-4 years thinking there will be just as good knock offs?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this for planted tank? 

Look for light with.

660 to 680 nm (hyper red / photo red / deep red diode) - A lot of the fixture comes with 630 nm diode or pink diode; will work too
430 to 460 (blue diode)
green diode
white diode

Aim for about 70 par at substrate level. you will be able to grow most plants with those intensity.

I came across GE grow light 48" integrated fixture yesterday. Was considering them for the emersed setup, but data is iffy. They said 50 micromoles / par but didn't say at what height - lowes have them in stock at $65 each

nicrew coming out with a new light in Dec - posted the info in the equipment section.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Edge. Yes planted, not high tech anymore but still plants are the focus.
I’m about to do a Lowed
s order and curious which GE this is, I’d be up for that experiment!

I have been growing rare house plants and desert species under a cheap, 4 tube light from Canadian tire with excellent success (only 3’ length available) so I am open to trying non conventional. 



EDGE said:


> Is this for planted tank?
> 
> Look for light with.
> 
> ...


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

EDGE said:


> Is this for planted tank?
> 
> Look for light with.
> 
> ...


I think I found the GE grow light, 64.99, will research it thanks 👍


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

64.99 is the correct one - Integrated fixture balanced spectrum. 

The par38 bulb balanced spectrum according to review should have the intensity for 20" deep tank but will need 2. 1 for each 2 ft section and some electrical work for 2x electrical box E26 mogul.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been outta the hobby a while but recently came back and am amazed at the range of LED stuff now available at relatively affordable prices compared to years ago when I built my own. Remotes, sunset/sunrise cycles etc., stuff that I built controllers for from scratch for $$$ can now be found integrated into very reasonably priced (sub $100) lights.

Anyways, for the very small Spec V I just put together, I purchased a Hygger Auto-On-Off Planted Tank LED after much deliberation between it, Finnex, Nicrew and even some much $$$ lights from the typical players in the aquarium space. Of course, you'll need their much bigger version, but this series all have built in timer, sunrise/sunset, and moonlight functions. It puts out an eye-searing 1290 lumens (can be dimmed of course) into the tank which makes my plants grow very nicely. Only downside is that the spectrum has a 630nm peak instead of the newer "favoured" hyper-red 660nm-680nm.

Despite the spectrum I'm _*very*_ happy with the light. No fans, IP68 rated in case you splash or like me, accidentally knock half of the fixture into the tank...I uh...blame the mishap on my toddler...yeah that's it. I'm definitely going to look at Hygger's lights as the MTS (multiple tank syndrome) infection starts taking over again.

Now the problem is, I'm guessing you have a 4' tank if it's 75G? For some reason their 72W, 48"-55" fixture seems to be out-of-stock/in short supply currently and is therefore, a huge price jump up from their 60W, 36"-42" light which is $96 and outputs 2879 lumens. And no before anyone asks, I haven't found manufacturer or 3rd party PAR measurements for Hygger's Auto-On-Off line, but did find various people had measured the Hygger 24/7 line. Their Auto-On-Off line is their "one step up" so it probably has slightly better measurements too.

Anyways, just an option if you don't want to use the PAR38 bulbs.

Thanks!
verkion


----------

